# How to de-stink a microwave?



## Angie (May 12, 2006)

I batter fried some cod a while ago, had way too much so I froze the rest.

Great easy pop in the microwave meal...so hubby made some last night.

My microwave STILL stinks of fish anytime you run it. 

Any tips to de-stink it?


----------



## kleenex (May 12, 2006)

would a microwave cleaner do it???


----------



## Angie (May 12, 2006)

I don't know.  I was thinking about a bowl of vinegar, but would I need to run the nuker?


----------



## pdswife (May 12, 2006)

Wipe it down with some lemon water.  That should do the trick.


----------



## Claire (May 13, 2006)

After a thorough cleaning, that bowl of vinegar or lemon water, nuked 'til it boils, then left in until it cools, should do the trick.


----------



## Mark Webster (May 13, 2006)

Lemon juice or vinegar would work. It sounds like the fat modules from the fried fish have just stuck on the interior of your microwave. The same reason why the smell of fried foods tend to linger in your kitchen for a long time after you fry items.

Mark


----------

